# Need some advice with lighting?



## adrenalcookie (May 27, 2018)

Hi i am starting to plan out a 6x3x3 tegu enclosure and i am wondering at around 24 inches away from the basking spot what bulb combo would get the surface temp hot enough i was thinking a 100 watt mega ray and some other basking bulb but i would love some experienced people to sprinkle some knowledge on what they use.
(i know 6x3 is a tad bit small but its gonna be replaced once my future hatchling gets near adult size)


----------



## Walter1 (May 27, 2018)

That makes no sense to me at all. Who builds a 6x3x3' with the intension of soon after building a 8x4x4???


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (May 27, 2018)

Perhaps they may need a 6x3x3 for another reptile later on?
I got a 75 gallon for my tegu rather than going straight to the final enclosure since I needed to upgrade one of my beardies soon and figured this smaller enclosure would hold her for a decent amount of time while we think on the final enclosure... which it did, for at least 7 months, but now she's half the size of the tank in length and definitely needs an upgrade with how active she is. 

I'd probably go with a 100-160 watt megaray and then a second basking bulb to make sure the temps get up there since from what I've experienced MVB's aren't the best at heating. If you go with a reptile branded one I'd choose one thats about 150 watts (do note that the wattage really depends on the placement of everything). I've never used halogen bulbs, but those are also a choice.


----------



## Skeep (May 28, 2018)

Sounds like a 100W Mega-ray will be about right for UVB, but it's probably not enough heat (I think 160W would be too strong). A secondary ceramic heat bulb should help get the temps up to where they need to be.

(I also currently have a 6'x3'x3' enclosure and it's still big enough 4 years later, though my girl is still growing!)


----------

